# Model Warships...not sure it's art but I have a passion for it



## Kepharel (Jul 24, 2015)

I love building these things so much that I hardly finish any of them.  This Diorama is one of the rare ones I have finished.  Excuse the wallpaper   Damn! I just saw the crafts and hobbies threads so maybe mods will move it :/


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 24, 2015)

Clearly not sailing in English waters, they are never that blue! You may find this site of interest: http://www.otwdesigns.com/ Which reminds me, I'd haven't spoken to Bob for ages...


----------



## Kepharel (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for moving Terry D.  I feel much more at home here.  Bloggs...I put the colour of the sea down to ignorance and artistic licence! The poor thing lies unseen most of it's life in a dark cupboard.  Meanwhile I have got a lot better at this thing and if I ever finish a project I'll put a pic on-line out of sheer triumph.  The hobby is a lot  like my attempts at writing, only my writing though unfinished, can be found lying about in the dark reaches of my computer rather than a cupboard.


----------



## escorial (Jul 25, 2015)

pic's not to good man...some better shots kidda..looks fab


----------



## CircuitRanger (Aug 18, 2015)

alas the age of the battleship is long gone. the last time any battle ship has even been used was the gulf war of 1990-1991 before being retired. such powerfull ships too. such a waste to cut them from the navy. now they are relegated to history as symbols of a time when warfare was more blunt and savage then it is today.


----------

